# is it worth it all!!!!!!!!!??????



## ShortFUSE (Jan 20, 2007)

i love keeping reptiles but somtimes wonder, will i ever really get anything out off it and is there better things i could spend my money on,being 19 and spending 80% off my money on reptiles is not normal one bit,in they years ive been keeping them and spent on them i could have bought a car or 2 and bike,but other days i wake up and think so what rep am i buying today:whistling2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

At 19 you should be spending all your money on booze, pills and women and what's left you should just waste!!!:lol2:


----------



## ShortFUSE (Jan 20, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> At 19 you should be spending all your money on booze, pills and women and what's left you should just waste!!!:lol2:


now thats what i was thinking..lol..luckiley ive got alot off piss head m8,s so they kind off put me off abit :mf_dribble:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Spending all your money on reps is completely normal, if you love keeping reps!! And what would you rather wake up to.... a banging head and a close view of the bog, or a scaley face smiling at you out his viv...??!!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

How about a banging head and a scaly face smiling at you across the pillow??


----------



## ShortFUSE (Jan 20, 2007)

RedGex said:


> Spending all your money on reps is completely normal, if you love keeping reps!! And what would you rather wake up to.... a banging head and a close view of the bog, or a scaley face smiling at you out his viv...??!!


not sure my bloods smile to much:crazy:


----------



## ShortFUSE (Jan 20, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> How about a banging head and a scaly face smiling at you across the pillow??


the women in sheffield arnt that bad :lol2:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm also 19, and spend approximately half of my monthly earnings on my Reptiles, It's not annoying at all, I am quite good at budgeting also, so when I want something, I can save for it easily.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> At 19 you should be spending all your money on booze, pills and women and what's left you should just waste!!!:lol2:


 
great advice but one thing..

my mate did this and landed in a coma.. to many pills... not enough woman

id stick to the reps


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I'm 19, most of my mates blow their money on drugs, booze and usless stuff like that.
I have a good drink now and again but i have somthing to show for my money.


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

money's a funny thing, if I save up loads, and dont spend it, I jsut end up taking a tenner here, a twenty there, and a few months down the line and I've got nothing to show for it!

I just turned 20 last month, and spent £1500 at hamm this month lol, which is a chunky saving for me, but them I think how much I coulda spent on getting into clubs, stupidly expensive drinks, a kebab after, taxi back, there's £60...for one night, feel rough the next day, dont remember it etc.....

....I'd rather have a spider royal for the next 30 years than I would 6 or 7 nights on the town!:lol2:


----------



## ShortFUSE (Jan 20, 2007)

cheers for the replys


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> At 19 you should be spending all your money on booze, pills and women and what's left you should just waste!!!:lol2:


Pills nowadays are not what they used to be!!!


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Well im 22 and love my reps they are part of the family i remember when i used to go out get mashed quite often but now i think whats the point. I'd rather take 2 grand to hamm buy more reps then have enjoyment for years to come.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Well im 22 and love my reps they are part of the family i remember when i used to go out get mashed quite often but now i think whats the point. I'd rather take 2 grand to hamm buy more reps then have enjoyment for years to come.


Yeah i agree - i used to spend around £120 a week on getting wasted.

I had nothing to show for it either - couldn't even remember half of it


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

> At 19 you should be spending all your money on booze, pills and women and what's left you should just waste!!!:lol2:


I came to a crossroads in my life last year and decided to give up booze (I used to be a bit of a drinker!) to allow me to spend more money on my reptile collection. Granted, I'm 29, so I did have time to get it out of my system (no way could I have gone tee-total 10 years ago), but I now have more cash in my pocket, and I'm less grumpy and stressed out due to the lack of hangovers - they start when you hit about 25, by the way. The only downside is that there's not as much incentive to go out anymore so I don't see the lads as much as I used to. But like that little voice in my head keeps telling me, who needs real friends when you have reptiles and an internet connection to RFUK! :lol2:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

im 19 spend near enough every peny on my reptiles, i love they and think they are worth it, let me gie you the low down, soen 2 grand in Hamm, spent close on 1500 sine getting black, And have Anery Boa, Viv Stack and Albino Green Burm all on order pending payment AND i have funds in the bank lookinf for and Albino Boa.
All this and im moved out, i live in a house with my girlfriend, i see my mates every now and then, i have a drink every now and then nothink like when i was 17/18 tho i could go out and spend 2/300 in a night.

I wouldnt trade my reps an the life i lead now for anything mate. : victory:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

ShortFUSE said:


> i love keeping reptiles but somtimes wonder, will i ever really get anything out off it and is there better things i could spend my money on,being 19 and spending 80% off my money on reptiles is not normal one bit,in they years ive been keeping them and spent on them i could have bought a car or 2 and bike,but other days i wake up and think so what rep am i buying today:whistling2:


I don't keep reptiles to expect to get anything from it. I do breed them but I not really bothered about a return. I do waste a fair bit of money on reptile keeping but this money is excess and is more likely 10% rather than the 80%.

I don't ever skint myself or ever would to buy more reps.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

A hobby / passion should be just that.

I spend a LOT on my animals, but its not an expense, its an investment into their happiness : victory:


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

if i never got into reptiles, i probably wouldn't be any better off.. i'd probably be out in the town being robbed by bars/clubs for £5 a drink somewhere :lol:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

It's worth every penny to me.


----------

